# Lake Anahuac 2-21



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fishhed the lake again from 1030 until 1 until the weather ran us off and had 14 cats. Had one around 15-20, one around 8, and a bunch of 4-5 lbrs few 1lbrs thrown in the mix. Sorry no pics today. All caught on jugs. Most caught on live goldfish. Few on shad.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Fishhed the lake again from 1030 until 1 until the weather ran us off and had 14 cats. Had one around 15-20, one around 8, and a bunch of 4-5 lbrs few 1lbrs thrown in the mix. Sorry no pics today. All caught on jugs. Most caught on live goldfish. Few on shad.


Anchored jugs or drifting jugs???? How deep is the lake now???


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Drifted flagging jugs single hook. Fished at about 1.5-2ft Lake is about 2 foot deep most of the way. Slowly drops off to 3 foot average across middle and SE corner.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I thought about fishing that area once with jugs but a friend said he had read that jug lines were not permitted south of I-10. I would like to give it a shot if you are certain it is legal. thanks Gary


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job, that's allot of catfish the right size,do you have any problem running the lake with it being so shallow? I have never been there and don't even know what it looks like.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

daddyhoney said:


> I thought about fishing that area once with jugs but a friend said he had read that jug lines were not permitted south of I-10. I would like to give it a shot if you are certain it is legal. thanks Gary


yes and no you cant use jugs south of i-10 unless you are in a enclosed lake. trinity river south i-10 no no heres your ticket but lake anauchue your good to go i had the same question called tpw a couple years ago and thats the answer from a warden


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I do believe it is legal. I believe the only place you cannot jug are the rivers south of I-10. I may be wrong. I will look into this more though.

SS, its not a real big lake about 3 miles across the widest part. I have to tilt motor way up for a bit getting out into the lake but once in the deeper part about 2-3 foot I can drop the motor and run fine. Took a day of idleing around the lake before I felt confident enough to run it on plane.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I might have to give it a shot this week-end. I have a bunch of flagging jugs with about 2 foot drops on them. Maybe not that long. I love drifting jugs too.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My jugs have about 6 foot total length but we have a screw in eye bolt in the end cap we tie the line to. We just simply wrap the line on the pvc until the desired length and then a simple half-hitch over the screw holds it in place. We can fish almost any depth we want witht his design. It is awesome to watch them jugs flip up and plunge under that water only to come up about 15 secods later.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sure you said what kind of boat you fish out of in some other thread, but can you say it again.?? Did you put in there at the ramp at Whites Park and run up to the lake down Turtle Bayou???

When I used to trot line lake Anahuac, I remember the water being around 7-8 feet deep. Maybe some deeper holes somewhere and certainly some shallower spots.

How deep is Turtle Bayou?? I know it is usually 14-18 feet deep. I know it is shallow at the mouth of the Bayou, going in to the lake.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah we put in at whites park and ran out to the bayou. I have not been further than about half way across to the south side I drove all the way on plane to the east side and it never got over 3.5 anywhere. The lake is just now filling back up they drained it down to remove most of the saltwater. The bayou is around 10-16ft.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

How many jugs are you drifting at one time??? I say lets get together this week-end and hit them hard. You didn't mention your boat either, is it a Jon boat. I guess it almost has to be, fishing that shallow.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey GG I have 10 right now. I need to make some more. My buddy has about 10 also we fish together so we fish about 20. I will be making up more this week.

I have a 16' ft wellcraft CC fiberglass with about a foot draft. Little more difficult chasing them jugs in my boat he has a little jon boat he uses. I lost one the other day went under and never resurfaced. Waited for a while might have tangled a log or been really big!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I have at least twenty of them, maybe a few more. They are ready to float. I talked to Dbullard awhile ago and he and his buddy from his high school days are out there catching a few, in Lake Livingston. I'm sure he'll catch a bunch.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

He always does.


----------

